# [TIP] Partager d'un scanner

## bouleetbil

J'ai lu un article dans Linux Pratique comment partager un scanner, j'ai donc voulu essayer avec ma gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Voila comment j'ai fait si cela interresse:

Tout d'abord sane doit être installé sur tous les postes avec la variable use -ipv6

(Bien entendu le scanner fonctionne correctement sur le poste serveur)

Il faut le demon xinetd sur le serveur.

Ajouter à /etc/xinetd.conf:

```
service sane-port

{

port = 6566

socket_type = stream

protocol = tcp

wait = no

user = root

group = root

server = /usr/sbin/saned

disable = no

only_from = 192.168.0.0/16#Les adresses-ip du reseau

}
```

Ajouter à /etc/services:

```
sane-port 6566/tcp
```

Sur tous les postes:

Editer /etc/sane.d/net.conf afin d'ajouter l'adresse IP du serveur.

Editer /etc/sane.d/conf.dll decommenter "net" si besoin.

Editer /etc/sane.d/saned.conf afin d'ajouter tous les adresses IP qui peuvent accéder au scanner.

Activer le démon xinetd:

# /etc/init.d/xinetd start

Pour le lancer au démarrage:

# rc-update add xinetd default

Pour vérifier la connexion sur le serveur

# telnet localhost 6566

Si la connexion fonctionne, maintenant les postes clients ont acces au scanner du serveur. Il suffit d'utiliser xsane.

Pour activer le mode debug arreter xinetd et lancer:

# SANE_DEBUG_MUSTEK=128 saned -d128

----------

## ghoti

Pas encore de scanner mais c'est prévu prochainement.

Ton tip va sûrement m'être utile !  :Smile: 

----------

